
LightSail Energy Enters “Hibernation”, Quest for Energy Storage Runs Out of Cash - apsec112
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/lightsail-energy-cheap-compressed-air-storage-hibernation
======
ohiovr
Here is my wild ass idea. Repurpose the storage tanks to hold beer or wine as
it is fermenting. I think 100 psi can be achieved without much training of the
yeasts. Maybe energy from the tanks could be useful to brewers for their
operations.

------
kitsunesoba
No relation to the similarly named LightSail solar sail project by The
Planetary Society. As a TPS contributor the title had me worried for a moment.

